# thinking of relocating



## kostermar (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok, I suppose loads of people would like to move to Italy, but what are the logistics?
Have had enough of SA, I'm sure costs in Italy are now pretty similar.
Dont need to work, my husband wants to retire, have two dogs and two cats, is there quaranteen?
Where? Umbria or the South?
I suppose the old Italy of forty years ago is nowhere to be found?
Maria.


----------

